# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Der Tianfa-Pavillion in Bangkok

## Erwin

Im 19. Jahrhundert lebten 5 Gruppen chinesischer Immigranten in Bakgkok: Dtaejiu, Hokkien (=Fujian), Hakka, Chinesen von Hailam (=Hainan) und von Guangdong (Kwangtung). Diese 5 Gruppen sprachen chinesische Dialekte, die untereinander völlig unverständlich waren. Jede Gruppe hatte ihre eigenen Tempel und Friedhöfe. 
Da die meisten Chinesen damals in äußerster Armut lebten, haben sich die 5 Gruppen schließlich zusammengeschlossen und bildeten eine gemeinsame Vereinigung, um mit vereinten Kräften ein Hospital für Mitglieder aller 5 Gruppen zu bauen. 
1905 wurde das Hospital eröffnet, zu Beginn hatte es 80 Betten. König Chulalongkorn nahm persönlich an der Eröffnungsfeier teil und stiftete 8000 Baht. Das Hospital lag in der Nähe von Wat Traimit.
In diesem Hospital wurde Chinesische (nicht westliche) Medizin praktiziert. Arme wurde gratis behandelt.  Später wurde auch die westliche Medizin eingeführt.  Aus dem „Verein“ (สมาคม) wurde die Tianfa-Stiftung, (มูลนิธิ), weil nach den damaligen Gesetzen ein einfacher Verein nicht chinesische und westliche Medizin zugleich praktizieren durfte. 
Seit 1950 nimmt man von Patienten, die nach westlicher Medizin behandelt wurden, eine Gebühr, wirklich Arme wurden jedoch weiter gratis behandelt. 
Der Name Tian Fa (天 華) wurde gewählt, weil Tianfa eine wohl bekannte daoistische Göttin war, die von Mitglieder aller 5 Gruppen verehrt wurde. Man glaubte, dass Tian Fa im wirklichen Leben Lín Mòniáng ( 林默娘) geheißen habe. Man sagte, sie sei auf einer Insel der Provinz Fujian geboren und ihr Leben sei voller Wunder gewesen. Sie konnte das Wetter zuverlässig vorhersagen und so die Fischer vor Gefahren auf See warnen. Daher wurde Tianfa verehrt als Patronin für Schiffsreisende.
Auf dem Hospitalgelände baute man eine Art Tempel zu Ehren von Tianfa. Rechtlich gesehen handelt es sich nicht um einen wirklichen chinesischen Tempel (ศาลเจ้า , es gibt keine Mauer um ihn und es existiert kein leitendes Komité. 
Vor längerer Zeit habe ich diesen Schrein besucht und ein paar Fotos gemacht. 
Die Hauptstatue im Innern des Schreins ist eine Statue von Guan Yin, aus Sandelholz gemacht. Guan Yin ist die Göttin der Gnade und Barmherzigkeit, eine weibliche Repräsentation des Boddhisattwa Avalokitesvara. 
Außerdem gibt es einige interessant aussehende Wandbilder, die ich aber nicht näher deuten kann. Ein paar wenige zeige ich hier…
Erwin

----------

